# Quick Saturday project #2



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay so last week i tackled the hallway can lights and new wired smoke detectors.

This week i purchased a yamaha vx r665 receiver and i'm going to install two in wall speakers in the living room and also run two wires for two exterior (zone 2) speakers for when i finish the deck later this spring. 

I will enventually do a full surround system but for now just want some music throughout the house to listen to while i work on some projects.

The in wall speakers are boston acoustic 6.5"

I'll also be hooking up the apple airport express to wirelessly stream my itunes music to the receiver. I have an iphone however also ordered a itouch to use as a controller for my itunes. (basically i will be able to see all my music and change songs and volume from anywhere in the house or outside using the iouch or iphone.

Hopefully it will make for some good times outside later this summer!

And away we go.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

pictures in project showcase.


----------

